# Ducks, Pigeons, and Bubba ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Jun28

Terry


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

I LOVE seeing your pictures. LOVE!

The ducklings splashing around are too cute.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

littlecakes said:


> I LOVE seeing your pictures. LOVE!
> 
> The ducklings splashing around are too cute.


Thank you! Glad you enjoy the photos!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

These are some of the best ones yet. Those ducklings are so cute, and the pigeons are great. That pmv guy has such beautiful coloring. Little Punkin is a real sweetie. And of course Bubba is too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> These are some of the best ones yet. Those ducklings are so cute, and the pigeons are great. That pmv guy has such beautiful coloring. Little Punkin is a real sweetie. And of course Bubba is too.


.

Thanks, MJ!

There will be more photos tomorrow .. I just got whammied after taking these that I posted today. Here I was thinking it had been and would be a slow day .. then the flood gates opened .. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The pictures are all so cute and everyone looking good!!! You have some contest photo material there..


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Wishing all your rescues the best, Terry. 
Thanks for sharing them with us.

LOVE this picture. 
http://www.rims.net/2008Jun28/target1.html
Looks like the kids are being given a singing lesson, *&* as usual, there's always one or two who would rather be playing.  

Cindy


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Your pictures are great - I so look forward to seeing the "OT for some" for all the groups I subscribe to  It's like food for the soul  I really love this baby piji photo:









What an adorable expression 

That PMV survivor is stunning - love the coloring.

Could you get a photo of the whole Jacaranda tree sometime? I've never seen one, but based on the blooms you have pictured it must be just gorgeous!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Bunch of cute babies! Jacaranda's are so gorgeous!! They remind me of HUGE lilacs with the blooms all on the outside of the leaves. Didn't know the blooms were edible - at least if you're a duck!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking and the comments all!

Dez .. I'll get you some pics of the Jacaranda tree .. our home is over 40 years old, and that tree has been here since the beginning .. it is truly lovely! Makes a huge mess as it sheds the blossoms though .. guess I'll just turn the ducks loose and let them clean up! 

The pigeon baby with the blossoms will probably be my entry in the Baby category this year .. still have to look through a bunch of pics, but I think that one turned out well.

Cindy .. I think you are right on with the ducklings! 

Terry


----------

